# Verschenke 2 Steam Keys



## Crysisheld (14. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, 

ich habe zwei Steam Spiele übrig und möchte diese gerne verschenken: 

Es handelt sich um die Spiele 

 - Imperial Glory > ist an MichaelG < verschenkt.... 
 - Praetorians  > ist an Golani79 < verschenkt... 

Wer Interesse an diesen beiden Spielen hat kann sich gerne per PN bei mir melden. 

tshüüüs


----------



## Crysisheld (15. Dezember 2014)

danke für´s mitmachen....


----------

